
Game Developer Barbie Is Awesome - pacaro
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/06/mattel_s_game_developer_barbie_is_fantastic.html
======
pacaro
Mattel appears to have listened to some of the criticism from their crass
"Barbie: I Can Be a Computer Engineer" book a couple of years ago.

(i.e. see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8634393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8634393)
)

